# ANTIQUE STYLE & OLDIES C.C. S.G.V CRUZ NIGHT



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

[







img]http://i43.tinypic.com/20u1lbl.jpg[/img] OUR MAY 23RD CRUZ NITE UNFORTUNATELY IS GOING TO THE LAST SHOW DJ CHOLO IS DOING FOR A WHILE,SO THIS IS GOING TO BE A SPECIAL FAREWELL CELEBRATION AND OVERALL A SPECIAL EVENT!!!!!!!! FOR EVERYBODY THAT SUPPORTED MIKE IN THE PAST AND THAT MIKE HAS SUPPORTED NEEDS TO COME DOWN AND JOIN US IN SENDING HIM OFF THE RIGHT WAY THE WAY WE DO!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: SO COME ON DOWN ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND SHOW SOME LOVE.............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias Oldies and Antique Stlye cc


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 6 2009, 11:41 AM~13804068
> *Gracias Oldies and Antique Stlye cc
> *


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 6 2009, 06:38 PM~13808320
> *TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 6 2009, 06:38 PM~13808320
> *TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 7 2009, 10:54 AM~13815364
> *Count me in!!!
> *



SEE YOU THERE JOHNNY


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams Bakersfield chapter will be there!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13803154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: I'm gonna try to get down there!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Ill be there with my Doors wide open :biggrin: . Better have the trivia ready that nigh, Mike.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@May 8 2009, 08:25 AM~13825343
> *Ill be there with my Doors wide open :biggrin: . Better have the trivia ready that nigh, Mike.
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13803154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@May 8 2009, 05:09 AM~13824143
> *Classic Dreams Bakersfield chapter will be there!!!!
> *


Thanks Danny!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@May 8 2009, 08:25 AM~13825343
> *Ill be there with my Doors wide open :biggrin: . Better have the trivia ready that nigh, Mike.
> *


I will have alot of trivia questions ready just for that night. I am glad people look forward to the entertainment that I provide.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 05:54 AM~13824315
> *:wave:  I'm gonna try to get down there!
> *


You are more than welcome to come down. I am looking forward to meeting you. If you make it, I can introduce you and your non-profit to the crowd. After all, it is about networking, right?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 02:24 PM~13828804
> *I will have alot of trivia questions ready just for that night. I am glad people look forward to the entertainment that I provide.
> *


WE DO MIKE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 02:26 PM~13828825
> *You are more than welcome to come down. I am looking forward to meeting you. If you make it, I can introduce you and your non-profit to the crowd. After all, it is about networking, right?
> *


That's right Mikey!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

That would be really cool Mikey! I'm trying to get someone to cover for me so I can make it down there! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 06:30 PM~13831099
> *That would be really cool Mikey!  I'm trying to get someone to cover for me so I can make it down there!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WILL NOT BE SORRY! IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT SEND OFF.... :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 05:54 AM~13824315
> *:wave:  I'm gonna try to get down there!
> *


I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT,I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU.I WOULD LIKE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT YOUR ORGANIZATIONS WORK,MAYBE WE CAN GET INVOLVED SOME HOW...ANYWAYS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE..JOHNNY C. OLDIES C.C.S.G.V. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 8 2009, 02:56 PM~13829216
> *WE DO MIKE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Here is the first question.
Who is the best team in NFL History?

Hint Hint: IT IS NOT THE RAIDERS (lol)


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

making plans to be there


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 10:28 PM~13833216
> *Here is the first question.
> Who is the best team in NFL History?
> 
> ...


IT'S NOT??? :angry: GUESS WE HAVE TO SETTLE FOR THE BADDEST FANS!!!!!! :0 :h5:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 9 2009, 02:12 AM~13834575
> *making plans to be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 9 2009, 02:38 AM~13834619
> *IT'S NOT??? :angry: GUESS WE HAVE TO SETTLE FOR THE BADDEST FANS!!!!!! :0  :h5:
> *



GOOD ONE PINCHE JOHNNY, GOOD ONE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 10:28 PM~13833216
> *Here is the first question.
> Who is the best team in NFL History?
> 
> ...


If it's not the Raiders then it's the Stealers since they've won the most SUPERBOWLS!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 8 2009, 08:25 PM~13832121
> *I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT,I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU.I WOULD LIKE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT YOUR ORGANIZATIONS WORK,MAYBE WE CAN GET INVOLVED SOME HOW...ANYWAYS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE..JOHNNY C. OLDIES C.C.S.G.V. :biggrin:
> *


Johnny~ I think I'm gonna make it! :biggrin: 
Yeah maybe we can collaborate! Would love to talk about it and see what we can do. I have an idea! I've heard a bit about your organization, and I have an idea! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:57 AM~13835090
> *If it's not the Raiders then it's the Stealers since they've won the most SUPERBOWLS!!!
> *



Don't start none, there won't be none. NO, it is not the Steelers, besides, they didn't really beat anyone in the last Super Bowl, that by the way, they nearly lost to this Cinderella team. Now, on with the question.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 09:28 PM~13833216
> *Here is the first question.
> Who is the best team in NFL History?
> 
> ...


...you got that right! :biggrin: Its the Dallas Cowboys


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2009, 07:07 AM~13835115
> *Don't start none, there won't be none. NO, it is not the Steelers, besides, they didn't really beat anyone in the last Super Bowl, that by the way, they nearly lost to this Cinderella team. Now, on with the question.
> *


Oh I'm not. :biggrin: Very true, they did almost lose until like the last 30 seconds or so. In my defense :angel: my husband was sitting next to me, he's a stealers fan so I had to save a family fued on that! :biggrin: So please forgive.... :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 8 2009, 08:20 PM~13832072
> *YOU WILL NOT BE SORRY! IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT SEND OFF.... :biggrin:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


How would I be sorry! Mike's a good guy! Just got me feed back and I'll be down there that night!

SEE YOU THERE! Got a DR Pepper for me?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Johnny :wave: 
Hi Mikey :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:yes: THIS NIGHT GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE FOR YOU MIKE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 9 2009, 10:26 AM~13836349
> *:yes:  THIS NIGHT  GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE FOR YOU MIKE
> *


Is there gonna be a welcome back Mikey show??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:41 AM~13835549
> *How would I be sorry!  Mike's a good guy!  Just got me feed back and I'll be down there that night!
> 
> SEE YOU THERE!  Got a DR Pepper for me?? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 11:15 AM~13836655
> *Is there gonna be a welcome back Mikey show??
> *


WHEN THAT TIME COMES,NO DOUBT!!!!AINT THAT RIGHT MIKE?? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:59 AM~13835095
> *Johnny~ I think I'm gonna make it!  :biggrin:
> Yeah maybe we can collaborate!  Would love to talk about it and see what we can do. I have an idea!  I've heard a bit about your organization, and I have an idea!  :biggrin:
> *


GREAT ,CAN'T WAIT......WE'LL TALK..... :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 9 2009, 04:36 PM~13838408
> *WHEN THAT TIME COMES,NO DOUBT!!!!AINT THAT RIGHT MIKE?? :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


That will be cool! It will be well deserved for [email protected]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 9 2009, 04:38 PM~13838420
> *GREAT ,CAN'T WAIT......WE'LL TALK..... :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 9 2009, 09:37 PM~13840313
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 9 2009, 10:26 AM~13836349
> *:yes:  THIS NIGHT  GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE FOR YOU MIKE
> *


Yup I think it will be a good one!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 10 2009, 02:16 PM~13844746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who made this flyer?? I like it! It's real! Has Mike seen it yet??


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 10 2009, 02:16 PM~13844746
> *
> 
> 
> ...










WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 10 2009, 02:16 PM~13844746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 11:20 AM~13843613
> *Yup I think it will be a good one!
> *


CAN YOU BRING SOME REGISTRATION FORMS WITH YOU IF YOU DO MAKE IT OUT ON THE 23RD. ME AND SOME OF THE GUYS ARE GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR YOUR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 10 2009, 04:56 PM~13845604
> *CAN YOU BRING SOME REGISTRATION FORMS WITH YOU IF YOU DO MAKE IT OUT ON THE 23RD. ME AND SOME OF THE GUYS ARE GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR YOUR SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sure can Johnny! Thanks for the support!! :biggrin: I feel like I'm talking to my 4 year old though, his name is Johnny too!!

I will definatly be there on the night of the 23rd! ((sounds like a title of a movie!! :roflmao: )) I got my shift covered!! :biggrin: 

What should I bring for the guys??? beer, water, DR PEPPER???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 05:01 PM~13845633
> *Sure can Johnny! Thanks for the support!!  :biggrin: I feel like I'm talking to my 4 year old though, his name is Johnny too!!
> 
> I will definatly be there on the night of the 23rd!  ((sounds like a title of a movie!! :roflmao: ))  I got my shift covered!!  :biggrin:
> ...


GREAT NAME CHOICE FOR YOUR SON :biggrin: AND I'M KOOL WITH DR. PEPPER...BUT WE COME PREPARED WITH OUR ICE CHESTS :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 10 2009, 05:21 PM~13845761
> *GREAT NAME CHOICE FOR YOUR SON :biggrin: AND I'M KOOL WITH DR. PEPPER...BUT WE COME PREPARED WITH OUR ICE CHESTS :thumbsup:
> *


Okay, just wanted to contribute to the party for you guys!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 10 2009, 02:58 PM~13844979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah it was me that made the flyers i was just making a new flyer for the special day


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 10 2009, 05:44 PM~13845924
> *yeah  it was me that made the flyers  i was just making a new flyer for the special day
> *


You did a great job! Any extra ones that I can use for Mike's book??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 10 2009, 05:44 PM~13845924
> *yeah  it was me that made the flyers  i was just making a new flyer for the special day
> *


YA,I NEED TO GET A BUNCH OF THOSE TOO,HIT ME UP ON THE COST .......... :thumbsup: THANX HOMIE............JOHNNY C.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The new flyers look firme. I appreciate all the love from everyone in my corner. My wife also says thanks to everyone. Still can't believe a snotch is breaking up my family.........


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2009, 09:55 PM~13848328
> *The new flyers look firme. I appreciate all the love from everyone in my corner. My wife also says thanks to everyone. Still can't believe a snotch is breaking up my family.........
> *


SEE YOU THERE, MIKE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2009, 09:55 PM~13848328
> *The new flyers look firme. I appreciate all the love from everyone in my corner. My wife also says thanks to everyone. Still can't believe a snotch is breaking up my family.........
> *



OOPS, I MEAN A SNITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2009, 10:19 PM~13848531
> *OOPS, I MEAN A SNITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WE NEED TO GET WORKING ON THOSE SHIRTS MIKE!! :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2009, 09:55 PM~13848328
> *The new flyers look firme. I appreciate all the love from everyone in my corner. My wife also says thanks to everyone. Still can't believe a snotch is breaking up my family.........
> *


Your family is not breaking up Mikey. Things will work out~, stay strong!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 11 2009, 12:26 AM~13849248
> *WE NEED TO GET WORKING ON THOSE SHIRTS MIKE!! :0  :nicoderm:
> *


How much are the shirts gonna be??


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 01:11 AM~13849187
> *
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 07:42 AM~13850316
> *How much are the shirts gonna be??
> *


 :uh:  :dunno: STILL IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW.....???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 11 2009, 01:00 PM~13853132
> *:uh:    :dunno: STILL IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW.....???
> *


Hmmmm. I want one when you get them. Who's making them?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WEST SIDE ORIGINALS IS MAKING THEM.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 09:28 PM~13858534
> *WEST SIDE ORIGINALS IS MAKING THEM.
> *


Where are they located?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:55 AM~13860627
> *Where are they located?
> *



He is in Buena Park. He does many many event tshirts, as well as his own line of t's that are very popular at the shows.

Jesse
CEO & FOUNDER
(714) 670-0770-OFFICE
(714) 396-3731-CELL
(714) 670-0777-FAX

TELL'EM THE CHOLO DJ GAVE YOU HIS NUMBER. HE'S ANOTHER COOOOL GUY, AND LOOKS OUT FOR GOOD PEOPLE.


WEST SIDE ORIGINAL (BOW DOWN)


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 08:10 AM~13861403
> *He is in Buena Park. He does many many event tshirts, as well as his own line of t's that are very popular at the shows.
> 
> Jesse
> ...


If he makes his own T-shirts, maybe he'd like to be a vender too! Never hurts to ask, ya know? Thanks Mike!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Any idea when they will be done??


----------



## We CaN line it uP (May 12, 2009)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
JULY 12, 2009 
FOOD SERVED FROM 12P.M until food is gone
ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITIED TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN.....
HOP OFF!!!!! FUN GAMES AND RAFFEL'S

FRANK BONELLI REGIONAL PARK
DIRECTIONS; 57 FWY BETWEEN 210 AN 10 EXIT VIA VERDE/RAGING WATERS 
FOLLOW SIGNS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 12:40 PM~13864098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't figure out this photobucket thing.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 12:52 PM~13864201
> *I can't figure out this photobucket thing.
> *


I HAD TROUBLES WITH IT TOO,I USE THE TINYPIX ONE.....IF I CAN FIGURE IT OUT I'M SURE YOU WONT HAVE A PROBLEM.. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 12:56 PM~13864239
> *I HAD TROUBLES WITH IT TOO,I USE THE TINYPIX ONE.....IF I CAN FIGURE IT OUT I'M SURE YOU WONT HAVE A PROBLEM.. :biggrin:
> *


AGH it's frusterating!! I'll figure it out by the time hubby gets home! LOL!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 12:58 PM~13864257
> *AGH it's frusterating!!  I'll figure it out by the time hubby gets home! LOL!
> *


HOPE SO ,WAITING FOR ALL THOSE PIX YOU'RE GUNNA POST :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:03 PM~13864293
> *HOPE SO ,WAITING FOR ALL THOSE PIX YOU'RE GUNNA POST :0  :biggrin:
> *


The pix I'm getting from car clubs is not for here, it's for a commercial for SOFTIN's Show! :biggrin:
but you did just give me another idea I could do on here, that won't make people mad at me!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 01:11 PM~13864361
> *The pix I'm getting from car clubs is not for here, it's for a commercial for SOFTIN's Show!  :biggrin:
> but you did just give me another idea I could do on here, that won't make people mad at me!
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:14 PM~13864383
> *:0  :0  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


I have to go through a lot of pics of different angles that people send me!
We're shooting in June. I can get some pics of your cars on te 23rd!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 01:21 PM~13864446
> *I have to go through a lot of pics of different angles that people send me!
> We're shooting in June.  I can get some pics of your cars on te 23rd!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:31 PM~13864549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a cool pick to use!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 01:39 PM~13864635
> *That would be a cool pick to use!!
> *


YOU SEE THE SHIRT ON THE DJ PODIUM??SUPPORT THE CHOLO DJ.........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:48 PM~13864713
> *YOU SEE THE SHIRT ON THE DJ PODIUM??SUPPORT THE CHOLO DJ.........
> *


That is cool! I have to tell you something that's funny. We were at a car show that he DJ'ed at. He made a grumbling noise and my daughter screemed and ran! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ASk him if he remembers the little girl?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Bump it to the top!

How come you don't have a pic of your car up???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 06:21 PM~13867637
> *Bump it to the top!
> 
> How come you don't have a pic of your car up???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 06:49 PM~13867892
> *:dunno:
> *


Come on Johnny!! It's a beautiful car~! Don't you want to show it??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:13 PM~13868114
> *Come on Johnny!!  It's a beautiful car~!  Don't you want to show it??
> *


I SHOW IT ALL THE TIME,FOR YOU I'LL POST IT TOMORROW WHEN I GET HOME :biggrin:  :tongue:OH YA,THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 07:47 PM~13868562
> *I SHOW IT ALL THE TIME,FOR YOU I'LL POST IT TOMORROW WHEN I GET HOME :biggrin:    :tongue:OH YA,THANKS :biggrin:
> *


You only show it at shows, but not where people can see it all the time!! I'll be looking for it tommorrow~ so it better be here when I get up!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:54 PM~13868643
> *You only show it at shows, but not where people can see it all the time!!  I'll be looking for it tommorrow~ so it better be here when I get up!! :biggrin:
> *


YOURE GOING TO WAKE UP BEFORE ME,I DONT GET UP UNTIL ABOUT 1O OR :biggrin: SO......AFTER THAT... :nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 12:40 PM~13864098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:31 PM~13864549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 08:07 PM~13868814
> *YOURE GOING TO WAKE UP BEFORE ME,I DONT GET UP UNTIL ABOUT 1O OR  :biggrin: SO......AFTER THAT... :nicoderm:
> *


Okay you better have it on here or else!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13868874
> *Okay you better have it on here or else!
> *


OR ELSE WHAT, :0 :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 02:01 PM~13864832
> *That is cool!  I have to tell you something that's funny.  We were at a car show that he DJ'ed at.  He made a grumbling noise and my daughter screemed and ran! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ASk him if he remembers the little girl?
> *



CANT SAY I MEMBER THE LITTLE GIRL. I DON'T EVEN MEMBER THE "GRUMBLING NOISE". WHAT SHOW WAS THAT AT?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13869750
> *CANT SAY I MEMBER THE LITTLE GIRL. I DON'T EVEN MEMBER THE "GRUMBLING NOISE". WHAT SHOW WAS THAT AT?
> *


YA,HE SCARES A LOT OF LITTLE GIRLS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 09:51 PM~13869815
> *YA,HE SCARES A LOT OF LITTLE GIRLS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 09:52 PM~13869837
> *
> *


YOU MEMBER?????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SERIO, I DON'T MEMBER.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 12 2009, 09:20 PM~13869490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ADAM,
THE PART ON YOUR FLYER THAT SAYS "HATERS STAY HOME" MAKE SURE DJ CHENTE READS THAT PART.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13870003
> *HEY ADAM,
> THE PART ON YOUR FLYER THAT SAYS "HATERS STAY HOME" MAKE SURE DJ CHENTE READS THAT PART.
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 09:22 PM~13869507
> *OR ELSE WHAT, :0  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


Or else I'm gonna :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 06:21 AM~13871766
> *Or else I'm gonna  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 06:21 AM~13871766
> *Or else I'm gonna  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *



HEY TIFF, IT WON'T BE HIS FIRST TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 07:54 AM~13872333
> *HEY TIFF, IT WON'T BE HIS FIRST TIME!! :biggrin:
> *


I didn't think so Mikey!! :roflmao: But now he's got me to deal with, and it won't be pretty! :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 
Yup, uh hu, I told'em Yup I did, but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 07:54 AM~13872333
> *HEY TIFF, IT WON'T BE HIS FIRST TIME!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nosad: hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 13 2009, 11:07 AM~13873802
> *:0  :nosad:  hno:
> *


Too bad they don't have an icon where the little smiley face get's launched across the screen! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

HERE YOU GO TIFF,2 OF THE CARS THAT ARE GOING TO YOUR SHOW.........ME AND MY HOMIE JUNIORS CARS.. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 13 2009, 11:31 AM~13874000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are awesome!! They will look nice in the commercial!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 11:34 AM~13874035
> *These are awesome!!  They will look nice in the commercial!! :biggrin:
> *










NOW STOP THREATENING ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 13 2009, 11:47 AM~13874146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that takes 1st place! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 13 2009, 11:31 AM~13874000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever pass away before you all do, would ya all do a parade for me? One big cruise night with my deck boots dangling from the bumper.....ask Mikey on that one. You'll get a crack out of that!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Mikey & Johnny look what I learned today!!~! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 










I'm soooooo proud of myself!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 05:19 PM~13877377
> *Hey Mikey & Johnny look what I learned today!!~! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



I was told that this is what I look like when I'm around Hershey chocolate!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13870003
> *HEY ADAM,
> THE PART ON YOUR FLYER THAT SAYS "HATERS STAY HOME" MAKE SURE DJ CHENTE READS THAT PART.
> *


 :thumbsup: OKAY "CHOLO" READY TOO "VOLO" LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 13 2009, 08:21 PM~13879478
> *:thumbsup: OKAY "CHOLO" READY TOO "VOLO" LOL!! :biggrin:
> *



READY HOMIE, READY :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Mikey!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:25 PM~13880415
> *Hey Mikey!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13880597
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
PROUD OF YOU.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 09:42 PM~13880619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> PROUD OF YOU.
> *


Thank you Mikey! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 05:19 PM~13877377
> *Hey Mikey & Johnny look what I learned today!!~! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I'M AT WORK AND I CANT SEE MOST PIX,THEY HAVE A BLOCK!BUT I TOLD YOU ,YOU WOULD FIGURE IT OUT.,...ARE YOU USING PHOTOBUCKET STILL OR??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 13 2009, 09:52 PM~13880737
> *I'M AT WORK AND I CANT SEE MOST PIX,THEY HAVE A BLOCK!BUT I TOLD YOU ,YOU WOULD FIGURE IT OUT.,...ARE YOU USING PHOTOBUCKET STILL OR??
> *


Hope your having a fun night at work.

Yes! I figured the photobucket thing out. It's pretty easy actually.
I have to get to bed. The screen is starting to do funky things to my eyes.

See ya all in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WISH I HAD A JOB WHERE I CAN BE ON LAY IT LOW ALL NIGHT, AND GET PAID.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 10:00 PM~13880874
> *WISH I HAD A JOB WHERE I CAN BE ON LAY IT LOW ALL NIGHT, AND GET PAID.
> *


I KNOW HUH?DON'T BE A HATER MIKE......... :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:59 PM~13880864
> *Hope your having a fun night at work.
> 
> Yes!  I figured the photobucket thing out.  It's pretty easy actually.
> ...


GOODNIGHT TIFF..........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 10:00 PM~13880874
> *WISH I HAD A JOB WHERE I CAN BE ON LAY IT LOW ALL NIGHT, AND GET PAID.
> *


Well, maybe when you return from vacation, I may have a job for you with SOFTIN. When we get enough funding in to turn SOFTIN to full blown, there will be job opportunities for people. We're hoping to be able to do that within a year. We can talk more about that later Mikey!~


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 13 2009, 07:21 PM~13879478
> *:thumbsup: OKAY "CHOLO" READY TOO "VOLO" LOL!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm ready to "VOLO" :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

What's this Volo thing??   I guess it's the wetta part of me kind of daized and confused on this.... :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 14 2009, 11:16 AM~13885428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's my Johnny (age 5)


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 11:46 AM~13885665
> *Here's my Johnny (age 5)
> 
> 
> ...


I COULD SEE HE'S GOT THE JOHNNY STYLE ,YUP YUP!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 14 2009, 01:15 PM~13886446
> *I COULD SEE HE'S GOT THE JOHNNY STYLE ,YUP YUP!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: He said he'd look good driving your car! :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

hm hm, this topic is supposed to be all about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 14 2009, 01:50 PM~13886739
> *hm hm, this topic is supposed to be all about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> *


HOW MANY TIMEZ I GOTS TO TELL YOU?DONT BE A HATER........... :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 01:28 PM~13886554
> *:biggrin:  He said he'd look good driving your car! :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 09:45 AM~13885095
> *What's this Volo thing??    I guess it's the wetta part of me kind of daized and confused on this....  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 14 2009, 01:50 PM~13886739
> *hm hm, this topic is supposed to be all about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> *


Oh sorry Mikey! :angel: We will turn it back into all about you! We give our humble appologies...right Johnny?? :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

This dropped page so I have to ttt it! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 14 2009, 03:22 PM~13887732
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


This is a clue!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Guys! We can't let this page drop!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning Johnny, Mike and Volo!! :biggrin: Show Time is coming around the corner.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:31 PM~13864549
> *
> 
> 
> ...














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 12:24 PM~13897261
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 12:29 PM~13897312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's all about you MIKE! Cuz we all love ya!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

*
I'll wrestle them down for you Mikey![/b]











BECAUSE.......








*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13803154
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 14 2009, 08:08 AM~13883638
> *I'm ready to "VOLO"  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ORALE "VOLO" LOL!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 15 2009, 08:09 PM~13901192
> *:biggrin: ORALE "VOLO" LOL!!
> *



VOLO OR NO VOLO, JUST BE THERE MA BRATHAA!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2009, 09:05 PM~13901710
> *VOLO OR NO VOLO, JUST BE THERE MA BRATHAA!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13902131
> *     WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13902131
> *     WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME
> *



GOOD LUCK VALLEROS.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13803154
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Johnny haven't heard from you today. Are you okay??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 05:55 PM~13907679
> *Johnny haven't heard from you today.  Are you okay??
> *


I'M HERE WORKING GIRLFRIEND......COULD BE BETTER,LIKE AT A CARSHOW OR ?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13907858
> *I'M HERE WORKING GIRLFRIEND......COULD BE BETTER,LIKE AT A CARSHOW OR ?? :biggrin:
> *


I hear you on that one! I've been home working all day! :biggrin: I'll be at a car show tomorrow! Taking pictures for the commercial! :biggrin: How was work going so far today?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 03:01 PM~13898692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
YOU CATCH THAT SHARK WITH YOUR BARE HANDS TIFF????? :0 YOUR A BAAAADD GIRL!!! :ugh: :yes: :werd:*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 06:46 PM~13907934
> *YOU CATCH THAT SHARK WITH YOUR BARE HANDS TIFF????? :0 YOUR A BAAAADD GIRL!!! :ugh:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


Yeah! It was a long hard wrestling match, but as you can see from the "proof" I won! :roflmao: Had it in a full nelson at one point, did an iron bar, then a triangle, all under water. He tapped out (with his fin of course) and I dragged him into the boat! :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 06:48 PM~13907950
> *Yeah!  It was a long hard wrestling match, but as you can see from the "proof" I won! :roflmao: Had it in a full nelson at one point, did an iron bar, then a triangle, all under water.  He tapped out (with his fin of course) and I dragged him into the boat!  :roflmao:
> *


OK........ REMIND ME NEVER TO GET YOU MAD,SOUNDS LIKE YOU COULD HANDLE YOURS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 06:51 PM~13907973
> *OK........ REMIND ME NEVER TO GET YOU MAD,SOUNDS LIKE YOU COULD HANDLE YOURS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


I can with a hook, line and sinker! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:01 PM~13908039
> *I can with a hook, line and sinker!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13908048
> *:werd:
> *


  

Oh, we better quickly make this back to it's








































Or he may get mad!!





:wave: :wave: Mikey!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:12 PM~13908125
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Have you heard from Mikey?? Is he okay?? I haven't heard from him today either.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:15 PM~13908144
> *Have you heard from Mikey??  Is he okay?? I haven't heard from him today either.
> *


HE'S OFF DOING WHAT HE DOES,I TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY....HE'S WORKING :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13908156
> *HE'S OFF DOING WHAT HE DOES,I TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY....HE'S WORKING :thumbsup:
> *


That's good then. And his wife and kids??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13908163
> *That's good then.  And his wife and kids??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:33 PM~13908279
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Cool!

Need another TTT sign. any ideas??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13908299
> *Cool!
> 
> Need another TTT sign.  any ideas??
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13908307
> *:tongue:
> *


I'll come up with something!

Do you guys need anything for this show??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:42 PM~13908340
> *I'll come up with something!
> 
> Do you guys need anything for this show??
> *


LIKE???????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:42 PM~13908345
> *LIKE???????
> *


Hmmm IDK. Are you BBquing? meat, break beans what?? Rope?? :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:51 PM~13908395
> *Hmmm IDK.  Are you BBquing?  meat, break beans what??  Rope?? :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YA YA ROPE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:53 PM~13908408
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: YA YA ROPE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your gonna do a tug of war?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:55 PM~13908419
> *Your gonna do a tug of war?
> *


 :no: :nono: :around:  YOU MEMBER????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13908426
> *:no:  :nono:  :around:   YOU MEMBER????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Okay I'm dying over here!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 08:00 PM~13908446
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Okay I'm dying over here!
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13908451
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


THE CAMERA TOO!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 08:02 PM~13908459
> *THE CAMERA TOO!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup be sleeping with the camara too! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13803154
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 05:51 AM~13910671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good Morning everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is going to be good. Thanks to all in advance to all that come out.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13922055
> *This is going to be good. Thanks to all in advance to all that come out.
> *


You got it Mikey!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 18 2009, 12:32 PM~13921498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny! A few more days left!!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how do i get there from bakersfield directions?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*CONSAFOS*WILLBE THERE 4 THE HOMIE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 03:14 PM~13923301
> *You got it Mikey!
> *


I KNOW HUH..........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 18 2009, 05:59 PM~13925062
> *how do i get there from bakersfield directions?
> *


What are you doing in Bakersfield?? Where are you trying to go?? I'll mapquest it for ya. Just let me know where your at, and where your trying to be.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WE'LL BE THERE TO SHOW OUR SUPPORT... CHOLO DJ IS FIRME GENTE, AND IS DOWN FOR LOWRIDING...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 09:06 AM~13904640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAAMM I WANNA PICTURE WITH DA "CHOLO" TAMBIEN!!!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13927252
> *What are you doing in Bakersfield??  Where are you trying to go??  I'll mapquest it for ya.  Just let me know where your at, and where your trying to be.
> *


THEY ARE COMING TO OUR CRUZ NITE FOR MIKE TIFF,GET THE ADDRESS OFF THE FLIER AND MAPQUEST IT IF YOU CAN ....THANX TIFF , SEE YOU IN 5 MORE DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 18 2009, 09:32 PM~13928252
> *THEY ARE COMING TO OUR CRUZ NITE FOR MIKE TIFF,GET THE ADDRESS OFF THE FLIER AND MAPQUEST IT IF YOU CAN ....THANX TIFF , SEE YOU IN 5 MORE DAYZ :biggrin:
> *



1: Start out going EAST on TRUXTUN AVE toward L ST. 0.1 mi


2: Turn RIGHT onto L ST. 0.3 mi 


3: Turn RIGHT onto CALIFORNIA AVE. 1.5 mi 


4: Merge onto CA-99 S toward LOS ANGELES. 25.7 mi 


5: CA-99 S becomes I-5 S. 59.6 mi 


6: Merge onto I-210 E toward PASADENA. 39.9 mi 


7: Take the AZUSA AVE/CA-39 exit, EXIT 40. 0.3 mi 


8: Turn RIGHT onto S AZUSA AVE/CA-39 S. 1.6 mi 


9: Turn LEFT onto W CYPRESS ST. 0.1 mi 


10: End at 845 W Cypress St Covina, CA 91722-2641 




Estimated Time: 2 hours 9 minutes Estimated Distance: 129.07 miles




Okay good night now.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:38 PM~13928359
> *1:  Start out going EAST on TRUXTUN AVE toward L ST.  0.1 mi
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY GIRL......... :thumbsup: THERE YOU GO HOMIES,HAVE A SAFE TRIP :thumbsup: THANK YOU TIFF  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 18 2009, 09:41 PM~13928403
> *THATS MY GIRL......... :thumbsup: THERE YOU GO HOMIES,HAVE A SAFE TRIP :thumbsup: THANK YOU TIFF    :wave:  :tongue:
> *


Not a problem! Going to bed now! Chat with ya later!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13928502
> *Not a problem!  Going to bed now!  Chat with ya later!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 18 2009, 09:50 PM~13928595
> *:werd:
> *


Morning! I woke up thinking I was supposed to get directions for someone. Guess I already did that! :roflmao: :roflmao: I was so dead last night! I'm glad all I had to do was copy and paste, or who knows where I would of sent them too! :roflmao: :roflmao: See ya all this weekend !!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: to the top!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

let's have a Countdown 5 more days


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 05:52 AM~13931080
> *Morning!  I woke up thinking I was supposed to get directions for someone.  Guess I already did that! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I was so dead last night!  I'm glad all I had to do was copy and paste, or who knows where I would of sent them too! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  See ya all this weekend !!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 10:48 AM~13933731
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Johnny it's coming up!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 10:51 AM~13933775
> *Hey Johnny it's coming up!
> *


YUP,SO ARE YOU COMING???WHAT TIME IF SO?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

THAT'S FOR YOU MIKE!!!!!!!!!!OH YA I FORGOT.................... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 10:53 AM~13933801
> *YUP,SO ARE YOU COMING???WHAT TIME IF SO?
> *


I'm hoping to get there by 4 when it starts! That all depends on traffic though. I have to first go to the car show in Santa Maria in the morning for a bit, take pictures etc, then head down there to you guys. If traffic goes good, probably between 4 and 5! I pray for no traffic!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 11:37 AM~13934426
> *I'm hoping to get there by 4 when it starts!  That all depends on traffic though.  I have to first go to the car show in Santa Maria in the morning for a bit, take pictures etc, then head down there to you guys.  If traffic goes good, probably between 4 and 5!  I pray for no traffic!
> *


GOOD LUCK............. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 11:39 AM~13934449
> *GOOD LUCK............. :thumbsup:
> *


ill drive 80!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 11:12 AM~13934051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO YOU DIDN'T BIG DOGG!!!
YOU KNOW THE FADERS GO TO DALLAS FOR TURKEY DAY. HOW IRONIC, WE PLAY TURKEY DAY.
BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU GUYS ARE DOING.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 11:49 AM~13934565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sign Johnny!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 19 2009, 12:05 PM~13934784
> *OH NO YOU DIDN'T BIG DOGG!!!
> YOU KNOW THE FADERS GO TO DALLAS FOR TURKEY DAY. HOW IRONIC, WE PLAY TURKEY DAY.
> BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU GUYS ARE DOING.
> *


Hey Mikey, just curious do you have the black license plate on your car too??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 19 2009, 12:05 PM~13934784
> *OH NO YOU DIDN'T BIG DOGG!!!
> YOU KNOW THE FADERS GO TO DALLAS FOR TURKEY DAY. HOW IRONIC, WE PLAY TURKEY DAY.
> BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU GUYS ARE DOING.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13870003
> *HEY ADAM,
> THE PART ON YOUR FLYER THAT SAYS "HATERS STAY HOME" MAKE SURE DJ CHENTE READS THAT PART.
> *


HEY MIKE, YOU KNOW I HAD THE FLIER MADE!!! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 11:12 AM~13934051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+May 19 2009, 11:12 AM~13934051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup he did! :0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 01:16 PM~13935692
> *Yup he did! :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 02:30 PM~13936563
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


be careful!  Mike's gonna :buttkick: you! hahaha.

Okay got to go pick up the kids from school be back later!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 02:42 PM~13936710
> *be careful!   Mike's gonna  :buttkick: you! hahaha.
> 
> Okay got to go pick up the kids from school be back later!
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 02:42 PM~13936710
> *be careful!   Mike's gonna  :buttkick: you! hahaha.
> 
> Okay got to go pick up the kids from school be back later!
> *



LOL!!!!!!!!!!
THAT'S SOME FUNNY SH*!!!!!

LMFAO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13936787
> *hno:  hno:
> *


You better be hno: hno: hno: x100 of Mike!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 04:04 PM~13937707
> *You better be  hno:  hno:  hno: x100 of Mike!
> *


 :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 05:30 PM~13938734
> *:rofl:  :nicoderm:
> *


Hey you! you working tonight?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 06:45 PM~13939503
> *Hey you!  you working tonight?
> *


YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!EASY MONEY...............


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 07:00 PM~13939704
> *YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!EASY MONEY...............
> *


What do you do that allows you to be on here half the night?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 07:08 PM~13939802
> *What do you do that allows you to be on here half the night?
> *


CNC MACHINIST,HAVE LONG CYCLETIMES SOMETIMES......ALSO ,PROBABLY THE ONLY THING GOOD ABOUT WORKING THESE HOURS :dunno:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13940069
> *:biggrin:
> CNC MACHINIST,HAVE LONG CYCLETIMES SOMETIMES......ALSO ,PROBABLY THE ONLY THING GOOD ABOUT WORKING THESE HOURS :dunno:
> *


ALSO HAVE TO KEEP CHECKING ON THE LAKER GAME AND LOS DOYERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

1-0 DODGERS,55-54 LAKERS AT THE HALF...YUH!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13940069
> *:biggrin:
> CNC MACHINIST,HAVE LONG CYCLETIMES SOMETIMES......ALSO ,PROBABLY THE ONLY THING GOOD ABOUT WORKING THESE HOURS :dunno:
> *


 This might sound stupid, what is CNC?? I know what CHC is but not CNC... :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 07:43 PM~13940262
> *This might sound stupid, what is CNC??  I know what CHC is but not CNC... :biggrin:
> *


COMPUTER NUMERICALLY CONTROLLED


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 08:33 PM~13940895
> *COMPUTER NUMERICALLY CONTROLLED
> *


AGH okay! So your on the computer a lot huh? 

What's the score??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 19 2009, 02:49 PM~13936812
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> THAT'S SOME FUNNY SH*!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey! Heard you were a good DJ. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13941138
> *Hey!  Heard you were a good DJ.  :thumbsup:
> *


BEEN DOING IT FOR OVER 25 YEARS. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 19 2009, 09:26 PM~13941639
> *BEEN DOING IT FOR OVER 25 YEARS. :thumbsup:
> *


Wow! That's a long time! How do you know Mike?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13803154
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bring the camara and take lot's of pics of everyone and post them up on Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Saterday 23


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13946456
> *Saterday 23
> *


That's a good count down. I gave my word I'd be there and I will. :biggrin: Lot's of pictures to be taken!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Johnny!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 07:37 PM~13927252
> *What are you doing in Bakersfield??  Where are you trying to go??  I'll mapquest it for ya.  Just let me know where your at, and where your trying to be.
> *


i live here in this hot town thanks for the direction will see you guys there


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 20 2009, 06:06 PM~13951055
> *i live here in this hot town thanks for the direction will see you guys there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13951293
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Heading out! Just thought I'd pop in to say Hey! See ya Saturday!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 12:11 PM~13934876
> *Hey Mikey, just curious do you have the black license plate on your car too??
> *


No, but it is the flip side of my business card.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 20 2009, 10:33 PM~13954096
> *No, but it is the flip side of my business card.
> *



HOw come I don't have a business card???? :tears: :tears:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Saterday 23</span>


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 21 2009, 11:29 AM~13958496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! See ya on Saturday!


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.  :twak:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

For The Big CRUZ NIGHT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 22 2009, 04:39 AM~13966861
> *TTT!  See ya on Saturday!
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 21 2009, 11:29 AM~13958496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT's today!!!!! :biggrin: See ya all down there tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:30 AM~13976625
> *IT's today!!!!! :biggrin:  See ya all down there tonight! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 23 2009, 06:25 AM~13976736
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought I was the only one who got up this early! :biggrin: 

For those of you coming from Whittier area and not sure where it is:

on MAYBROOK AVE toward E LAMBERT RD. 0.1 mi 


2: Turn RIGHT onto E LAMBERT RD. 0.1 mi 


3: Turn LEFT onto GRAYLING AVE. 0.0 mi 


4: Turn RIGHT onto LAMBERT RD. 0.5 mi 


5: Turn LEFT onto S BEACH BLVD/ CA-39 N. 1.1 mi 


6: Turn RIGHT onto W WHITTIER BLVD/ CA-39 N. 0.2 mi 


7: Turn LEFT onto HACIENDA RD. 0.4 mi 


8: HACIENDA RD becomes HACIENDA BLVD. 3.0 mi 


9: Turn RIGHT onto COLIMA RD/ CR-N8 N. Continue to follow COLIMA RD. 
2.6 mi 


10: Turn LEFT onto S AZUSA AVE. 7.6 mi 


11: Turn RIGHT onto W CYPRESS ST. 0.1 mi 


12: End at 845 W Cypress St Covina, CA 91722 




Estimated Time: 28 minutes Estimated Distance: 15.66 miles



If your coming from the North:

US-101 S 

Keep LEFT to take CA-134 E toward BURBANK/ GLENDALE. 

CA-134 E becomes I-210 E. 


Take the AZUSA AVE/ CA-39 exit, EXIT 40. 


Turn RIGHT onto S AZUSA AVE/ CA-39 S. 


Turn LEFT onto W CYPRESS ST


End at 845 W Cypress St Covina, CA 91722 



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: See ya all there tonight!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 23 2009, 06:25 AM~13976736
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*CONSAFOS</span>* <span style=\'color:blue\'>WILL BE THERE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Whoever missed this show, WOW! NEver seen anything like it!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You guys are incredible~


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

ONCE AGAIN ON BEHALF OF OLDIES S.G.V. & ANTIQUE STYLE C.C. , WE THANK ALL THAT SUPPORT THIS EVENT AND DON'T FORGET WE ARE ALWAYS TRYING TO MAKE IT EVEN BETTER FOR ALL TO HAVE GOOD TIMES!!! WELL THE ONE'S THAT WILL ACTUALLY PUT OUT THE 5 BIG ONES!!:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 24 2009, 12:30 PM~13984290
> *ONCE AGAIN ON BEHALF OF OLDIES S.G.V. & ANTIQUE STYLE C.C. , WE THANK ALL THAT SUPPORT THIS EVENT AND WE ARE ALWAYS TRYING TO MAKE IT EVEN BETTER FOR ALL TO HAVE GOOD TIMES!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Johnny, Mike, and everyone else! I took a lot of pics and starting to download them. When I'm finished, I'll post them up. Does anyone know what the maximum number of pictures allowed to be posted in one quote???? I think I may have to do several postings on this to get them all. People are gonna think I'm just ttting every 3 seconds!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13985081
> *Hey Johnny, Mike, and everyone else!  I took a lot of pics and starting to download them.  When I'm finished, I'll post them up.  Does anyone know what the maximum number of pictures allowed to be posted in one quote????  I think I may have to do several postings on this to get them all.  People are gonna think I'm just ttting every 3 seconds!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T KNOW HOW MANY TIFF,BUT WHO CARES WHAT THEY SAY JUST POST THOSE PIX GIRLFRIEND :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 24 2009, 06:47 PM~13985981
> *DON'T KNOW HOW MANY TIFF,BUT WHO CARES WHAT THEY SAY JUST POST THOSE PIX GIRLFRIEND :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: okay I will soon I promise!! They're being downloaded but taken forever and a day to do. I need to go to bed here, really tired and exhausted and I think I need some rest tonight. So I'm signing off and sleeping. :biggrin: 
I'll check back in the morning before I head out again!. :biggrin: Take care!





MIKE!!!! YOU ROCK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

WHAT A NIGHT WHAT A NIGHT THAT DAY WAS SO MUCH FUN NOT JUST FOR US ADULTS BUT FOR THE KIDS AS WILL
WILL I TOOK LOTS OF PHOTOS BUT WILL BE POSTING THEM UP LATER AFTER SOFTIN :biggrin: HEY YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE THATS TIRED AND EXHAUSTED TO SOFTIN ME TO BUT I KNOW YOU MOST BE TIRED OF DRIVING AROUND COUSE I KNOW I AM  I LL POST MORE LATER IM GOING TO SLEEP ITS 12.40AM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 25 2009, 12:38 AM~13988578
> *WHAT A NIGHT WHAT A NIGHT THAT DAY  WAS SO MUCH FUN NOT JUST FOR US ADULTS BUT FOR THE KIDS  AS WILL
> WILL I TOOK LOTS OF PHOTOS BUT WILL BE POSTING THEM UP LATER AFTER SOFTIN  :biggrin:  HEY YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE THATS TIRED AND EXHAUSTED TO SOFTIN ME TO BUT I KNOW YOU MOST  BE TIRED OF DRIVING AROUND COUSE I KNOW I AM    I LL POST MORE LATER IM GOING TO SLEEP ITS 12.40AM
> *


 :biggrin: But it was fun and well worth the road trip for this! My pics won't get posted until the morning. I am heading out to sea and haven't gotten them dowloaded off the camara yet. I'm off tomorrow, so I'll be working on that. :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to thank the folling car clubs for coming down for this 
Special Night thank you all for making it down here and if i missed 
anybody let me know :biggrin: 

Thee Untouchables
Techniques
New Creation 
Rollerz only
Azusa canyon
Reality
City Wide
Consafos (Moreno Valley)
Together
Classic Dreams (bakersfield)
Stunning
Maximum Power
Down South
Reflection
Dukes (pasadena)
Goodfellas
Gangs to Grace
Bikers For Christ
Life Style
Tradition I.E
Viejitos
God's Glory
Distinguished
The Council
Memory Lane (All The Way From Nevada)
Softin (Santa Barbara)
Delegations
and the solo Riders 

Thank you all for coming to support Mike The Dj Cholo
if i missed anyone let me know 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

looks like you guys had a good turn out sorry old memories eastside could not make it we had another commitment :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 25 2009, 01:08 PM~13991513
> *looks like you guys had a good turn out sorry old memories eastside could not make it we had another commitment :biggrin:
> *


DonT worry OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE We UNDERSTAND THERES AWAYS NEXT TIME YOU GUYS ARE AWAYS SUPPORTING US WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR COMING TO OUR PAST SHOW THANK YOU TO OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:16 PM~13986230
> *:roflmao: okay I will soon I promise!!  They're being downloaded but taken forever and a day to do.  I need to go to bed here, really tired and exhausted and I think I need some rest tonight.  So I'm signing off and sleeping. :biggrin:
> I'll check back in the morning before I head out again!.  :biggrin: Take care!
> MIKE!!!!  YOU ROCK!!!! :biggrin:
> ----------------------------                      *


 :dunno: :rant: :nicoderm:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13992056
> *:dunno:  :rant:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

bakersfield classic dreams had a good time .it was a good show take it easy mike!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13992056
> *:dunno:  :rant:  :nicoderm:
> *


There not finished yet JOhnny. I'm sorry! :tears: :tears: I'm getting them done as fast as I can. I'm hurrying. They just take so long. I will post them up. I'm working on the photobookphonics! :roflmao: please forgive the wait! :angel:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 25 2009, 06:31 PM~13994227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool pics!! You got the day time ones and I got the night time ones! :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13992056
> *:dunno:  :rant:  :nicoderm:
> *


What's a nicoderm mean?


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

thats all i got.i took the wrong camera and it would only let me take twenty had no chip in it !


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 25 2009, 06:46 PM~13994437
> *thats all i got.i took the wrong camera and it would only let me take twenty had no chip in it !
> *


Which one is Mike's car???


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED HAD A GREAT TIME! SEE YOU @ THE NEXT ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got back from the Socios Show in Sacramento, WOW!! That was a show, over 670 ranflas. It was a busy weekend for me. From the Oldies/Antique Style Farewell Cruise Night for me, to Sacramento and back. Thanks to everyone that showed up saturday night at Manny's, I KNOW YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME, I KNOW IT, OR I'M NOT THE CHOLO DJ. Tiffany, all the way from Oxnard? and of course your sister Ramona too. Now you know why I was so highly reccomended to do your show. I will be back soon, with a bigger and better show, just watch.
To everyone that has suppoeted me throughout the years, GRACIAS!! There are too many clubs on that list to name them all, but you know who you are.
To the people that have succeeded in pulling me down, gracias to you to, because like the t-shirt says, "Haters made me famous".
To the dj that snitched on me, you know who you are, becareful with kharma.
Once again, gracias to everyone that came out on saturday night.
Oldies and Antique Style, gracias.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13996342
> *Just got back from the Socios Show in Sacramento, WOW!! That was a show, over 670 ranflas. It was a busy weekend for me. From the Oldies/Antique Style Farewell Cruise Night for me, to Sacramento and back. Thanks to everyone that showed up saturday night at Manny's, I KNOW YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME, I KNOW IT, OR I'M NOT THE CHOLO DJ. Tiffany, all the way from Oxnard? and of course your sister Ramona too. Now you know why I was so highly reccomended to do your show. I will be back soon, with a bigger and better show, just watch.
> To everyone that has suppoeted me throughout the years, GRACIAS!! There are too many clubs on that list to name them all, but you know who you are.
> To the people that have succeeded in pulling me down, gracias to you to, because like the t-shirt says, "Haters made me famous".
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13996342
> *Just got back from the Socios Show in Sacramento, WOW!! That was a show, over 670 ranflas. It was a busy weekend for me. From the Oldies/Antique Style Farewell Cruise Night for me, to Sacramento and back. Thanks to everyone that showed up saturday night at Manny's, I KNOW YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME, I KNOW IT, OR I'M NOT THE CHOLO DJ. Tiffany, all the way from Oxnard? and of course your sister Ramona too. Now you know why I was so highly reccomended to do your show. I will be back soon, with a bigger and better show, just watch.
> To everyone that has suppoeted me throughout the years, GRACIAS!! There are too many clubs on that list to name them all, but you know who you are.
> To the people that have succeeded in pulling me down, gracias to you to, because like the t-shirt says, "Haters made me famous".
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You are the cholo DJ! Your the bomb that's for sure! We had a blast! My daughter even won a raffle! :biggrin: Oxnard? We passed through there. We came down from Grover Beach. Traffic in Oxnard was horrid, but the road trip was well worth it! :biggrin: 
Need to go to bed now. Just returned home myself and am really tired! I'll be posting the pics up first thing in the morning. Starting in around 4 AM for ya!

Johnny----please forgive me for being so late on finishing these up.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 25 2009, 09:42 PM~13996555
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  You are the cholo DJ!  Your the bomb that's for sure!  We had a blast!  My daughter even won a raffle! :biggrin:  Oxnard?  We passed through there.  We came down from Grover Beach.  Traffic in Oxnard was horrid, but the road trip was well worth it! :biggrin:
> Need to go to bed now.  Just returned home myself and am really tired!  I'll be posting the pics up first thing in the morning.  Starting in around 4 AM for ya!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WELL............OK!!!!!NITE TIFF........ :tongue:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 25 2009, 09:42 PM~13996555
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  You are the cholo DJ!  Your the bomb that's for sure!  We had a blast!  My daughter even won a raffle! :biggrin:  Oxnard?  We passed through there.  We came down from Grover Beach.  Traffic in Oxnard was horrid, but the road trip was well worth it! :biggrin:
> Need to go to bed now.  Just returned home myself and am really tired!  I'll be posting the pics up first thing in the morning.  Starting in around 4 AM for ya!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2009, 09:50 PM~13996691
> *Thanks!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your very welcome Mikey!!

Okay, I think I'm gonna have to do this in shifts here. Here we go, and their not in order.  


























:biggrin: 



Please stand by more to come.... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

vivy










Mona


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

stand by for more cars and the crowd! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14000322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 26 2009, 10:30 AM~14000860
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :worship: the cars! Okay like 140 more to go! Some are duplicated, so I won't post the same pic. ummm hopefully. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: photobucket is slow!!!! sorry! :biggrin: still MUCHO more to come~


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I loved this car!!










sweet!










Great club!~ Huge hearts~!

Still more to come.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

My sis and daughter...

































still more to come...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 02:16 PM~14003286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stand by bucketing phonix on more.....hahaha!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 03:16 PM~14003286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY CLUB ART NORMA LIL ANTHONY CONSAFOS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 26 2009, 04:33 PM~14004715
> *THATS MY CLUB ART NORMA LIL ANTHONY CONSAFOS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Johnny and my sis 

more to come


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

My sis talking on a mike with Mike! :biggrin: just had to say that! :biggrin:











Here's the celeb!!






















Yes I Support The cholo DJ!!! How about YOU?


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 26 2009, 07:21 PM~14006511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like your pics


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay Mike~ Here's a Trivia for you!! What's the name of this song that has been stuck in my head for 3 days now and going on 4! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, going to bed now... Will post up more tomorrow. This may take a few days to get all the pics up Mike! Sorry, but I need photoadobephonix! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 25 2009, 01:08 PM~13991513
> *looks like you guys had a good turn out sorry old memories eastside could not make it we had another commitment :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE,THERE WILL BE ANOTHER ONE NEXT MONTH...NO SET DATE YET!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Mikey!! I still have this song in my head. This is day 4. One sentence stuck in my head...Jack be nimble Jack be quick, Jack jumped OVER the candle stick!!! :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, I have to take a little break here to take my son to the Dr. I will post more when I return.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY "ANTIQUE STYLE & OLDIES" I GUESS I STILL OWE U GUYZ "5 BUCKS" EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT STAY OK!! WOW!! LOL!! :banghead:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay taking a break, will post more tomorrow...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 27 2009, 03:50 PM~14017079
> *:biggrin: HEY "ANTIQUE STYLE & OLDIES" I GUESS I STILL OWE U GUYZ "5 BUCKS" EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT STAY OK!! WOW!! LOL!! :banghead:
> *


WITH INTEREST NOW... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: JUST COME TO THE NEXT ONE AND IT'S ALL GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14021016
> *WITH INTEREST NOW... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: JUST COME TO THE NEXT ONE AND IT'S ALL GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: with 50% interest an hour! :biggrin: 


Please stand by for more pics :biggrin: Sorry, I'm really slow this morning.  but I'll get them up.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Look at this little Angel!! She was adorable!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

All these kids can dance!!









































more to come!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

He's just too cute too!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

This boy could dance too! I wished I knew these kid's names! :biggrin: They al had the crowd going!! Can someone give me their names and what club they're with please!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

These two boys were incredible! Mike~ Good call on the trophies!! They both deserved one!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: just a couple more!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

sooner than we think hes coming backk :biggrin: and where diffenly have to have a welcome back show for him
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 28 2009, 03:26 PM~14028554
> *sooner than we think  hes coming backk :biggrin: and where diffenly have to  have a welcome back show for him
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


(x infiniti) on that :thumbsup: Everyone will miss him! :tears:
But he won't be gone forever!! HE WILL BE BACK and in full force! 
:biggrin: Great idea to have a welcome back show!!! 
I can take a ton of pics then!!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

Great pics Tiff!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 28 2009, 05:00 PM~14029447
> *Great pics Tiff!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

My neice won a raffle there! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:27 AM~14035031
> *My neice won a raffle there! :biggrin:
> *


I know! :biggrin: She slept with it the whole way home! She had a blast! It was her first cruize night without the ten cans! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Mike knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:54 AM~14035725
> *I know! :biggrin:  She slept with it the whole way home!  She had a blast!  It was her first cruize night without the ten cans! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Mike knows what I'm talking about!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: With the sign and all!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

These pics sure are firme, thanks Tiff!!!
Let's see these other dj's try to follow my lead, doubt it, one's too busy hating, the other is too busy snitching, right Chente "Mr. OG".


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 29 2009, 02:21 PM~14038868
> *These pics sure are firme, thanks Tiff!!!
> Let's see these other dj's try to follow my lead, doubt it, one's too busy hating, the other is too busy snitching, right Chente "Mr. OG".
> *


Your welcome Mike! It was an honor!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 29 2009, 02:21 PM~14038868
> *These pics sure are firme, thanks Tiff!!!
> Let's see these other dj's try to follow my lead, doubt it, one's too busy hating, the other is too busy snitching, right Chente "Mr. OG".
> *


 :biggrin: LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! ITS OK MIKE! "BUGGSY" WE'LL TAKE OVER WHERE U LEFT OFF, & SAVE IT 4 U AS SOON AS U GET 'OUT" BRO!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

NEED A DJ FOR YOUR CAR SHOW WEDDING OR DIVORCE?
CALL DJ MIKE(THE CHOLO DJ)323-346-7962


:roflmao: :roflmao: I just caught that one!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw a lot of camara's out there going on. Who has more pics????


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

okay i have some what is it that you want to see cant sleep no more ill post them up


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 30 2009, 06:02 AM~14044737
> *okay i have some what is it that you want to see cant sleep no more ill post them up
> *


Everything! :biggrin: That was such a fun night! Never seen anything like it. Mike had the whole crowd going continuosly. It was the bomb! Post everything you got! :biggrin: 

I still have the Limbo rock song in my head. And it's been a week! Any suggestions on that???


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

OHH MAN MY BATTERY KEEPED DIEING SO ILL POST WHAT I GOT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 30 2009, 06:08 AM~14044760
> *OHH MAN  MY BATTERY KEEPED DIEING SO ILL POST WHAT I GOT  :biggrin:
> *


Cool! You got a lot of pics then!! Okay, can you charge the camara up while your loading the pictures up on the computer??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I see your working on it 49merc, I'll just sit here singing 100 bottles of beer on the wall until the pictures show up! :roflmao: I know it takes a long time. I spent 3 days on all my pics. But then again, I was just learning how to post them! :roflmao:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 30 2009, 06:52 AM~14044894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: You got some NICE angles on that. I didn't think to get on the ground! I like that! Even a pic with me and my sis and Mike!  :biggrin: 
As Mike would have it in a Trivia question: Who's car is Felix??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

and the beige one???


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

IT DOSE NOT SAY BUT I BELIEVE HES FROM Techniques LA CAR CLUB


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 30 2009, 07:03 AM~14044930
> *IT DOSE NOT SAY BUT I BELIEVE HES FROM Techniques LA CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice truck!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 30 2009, 07:03 AM~14044930
> *IT DOSE NOT SAY BUT I BELIEVE HES FROM Techniques LA CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice pics. Once again, thanks to everyone that came out. It is sunday night, tomorrow is my day. See you all soon.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 31 2009, 10:45 PM~14058187
> *Nice pics. Once again, thanks to everyone that came out. It is sunday night, tomorrow is my day. See you all soon.
> *


 TAKE CARE MIKE!! STAY


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 31 2009, 10:45 PM~14058187
> *Nice pics. Once again, thanks to everyone that came out. It is sunday night, tomorrow is my day. See you all soon.
> *


TAKE IT EASY MIKE,SEE YOU SOON! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias, Buenas noches.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 31 2009, 10:45 PM~14058187
> *Nice pics. Once again, thanks to everyone that came out. It is sunday night, tomorrow is my day. See you all soon.
> *


Keep your chin up Mike! You will be back soon!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw so many camaras out there! Who has more pics of this night???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 4 2009, 01:14 PM~14095063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: More!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 AM~14204925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Farewell Mike see ya in 2010!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:0


----------

